# {{{ ترين ÷ كارير × يورك }}}={{{ carrier ÷ york × trane }}}



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​ 

*اخواني الكرام --- هذه المشاركه تتضمن*​ 



*جميع كتالوجات كارير




**{CHILLER-AH+FCU+UNITS *

*الرابط---------->>> **CATALOGS*​ 



*CARRIER AUTOCAD BLOCK *​ 

*الرابط>>>>>>>> **CAD.DWG** ►*​ 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*جميع كتالوجات يورك **



**{ **chillers +unit +AHU+FCU }*

*الرابط---------->>> **CATALOGS*​ 



*YORK AUTOCAD BLOCK*​ 

*الرابط>>>>>>>> **CAD.DWG** ►*​ 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*جميع كتالوجات ترين **



{ **chillers +unit +AHU+FCU** }*

*الرابط---------->>> **CATALOGS*​ 



*TRANE AUTOCAD BLOCK *​ 

*الرابط>>>>>>>> **CAD.DWG** ► *​


----------



## AtoZ (14 أبريل 2009)

والله عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب//مشكور يالطيب


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

هو ده الكلام حاجات كتير بموضوع واحد
ما شاءالله يا زيكو:
المشاركة الساعة : 4.27 صبااااااااااااااااااحاااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

حبيب قلبى بجد حاجه م الاخر
انت بتنام امتى بقى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 أبريل 2009)

مــــا شاء الله عليك يا متميز جهد رائع 
جزاك الله كــل خير 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> مــــا شاء الله عليك يا متميز جهد رائع
> جزاك الله كــل خير
> تقبل تحياتي


 شكرا مشرفنا على مرورك الكريم-جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حبيب قلبى بجد حاجه م الاخر
> انت بتنام امتى بقى


 
وهو انت لو جالك شكوى صيانه لعقد صيانه في نص الليل ولا الفجر هتنام!!!
ولا مهندس الاشغال هيسيبك 
والله عامل المشاركه من غيظي -مطبق من امبارح --الله يجازيه اللى كان السبب


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وهو انت لو جالك شكوى صيانه لعقد صيانه في نص الليل ولا الفجر هتنام!!!
> ولا مهندس الاشغال هيسيبك
> والله عامل المشاركه من غيظي -مطبق من امبارح --الله يجازيه اللى كان السبب


تلاقيه مهندس تصميم فاشل


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وهو انت لو جالك شكوى صيانه لعقد صيانه في نص الليل ولا الفجر هتنام!!!
> ولا مهندس الاشغال هيسيبك
> والله عامل المشاركه من غيظي -مطبق من امبارح --الله يجازيه اللى كان السبب



ربنا يقويك يا زيكو ويصبرك علي الي كان السبب


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله جميل و مرتب جدا يا محمد


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله جميل و مرتب جدا يا محمد


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو ريكو طلع اسمه محمد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> تلاقيه مهندس تصميم فاشل


 
اطلاقا:: مهندس عراقي شاطر جدا--معاه ماجيستير من بريطانيا
مش زي ناس:57:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو ريكو طلع اسمه محمد


 
كلامك اكتر من مواضيعك!!!!
ليه معندكش ولا متعرفش ولا مش عاوز تشارك؟؟؟

لو ردك --عندي--متكتبوش--اعرض اي مشروع من مكتبتك شامل التصميم
معندكش--مسامحينك


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو ريكو طلع اسمه محمد



لا بس انا بعكسه اصل الموضوع عجبنى

و بعدين بص بقه على الكيبورد و إنتا بتكتب 
الجدع اسمه زيكو مش ريكو


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لا بس انا بعكسه اصل الموضوع عجبنى
> 
> و بعدين بص بقه على الكيبورد و إنتا بتكتب
> الجدع اسمه زيكو مش ريكو


 
زيكو ولا ريكو اهوووو كلووو بسكويت :16:


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> كلامك اكتر من مواضيعك!!!!
> ليه معندكش ولا متعرفش ولا مش عاوز تشارك؟؟؟
> 
> لو ردك --عندي--متكتبوش--اعرض اي مشروع من مكتبتك شامل التصميم
> معندكش--مسامحينك


 لا معنديش مواضيع ما انت عارف انا مليش فيه 
سامحونى بقى


mohamed mech قال:


> لا بس انا بعكسه اصل الموضوع عجبنى
> 
> و بعدين بص بقه على الكيبورد و إنتا بتكتب
> الجدع اسمه زيكو مش ريكو


لا فيه واحد فى مشاركه تانى قال له ريكو و بصراحه علق معايا الافيه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لا معنديش مواضيع ما انت عارف انا مليش فيه
> سامحونى بقى


 مسامحينك من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:5:اااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يا ابني


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

طب الحمد لله طمنتنى
كده اموت و انا مستريح الحمد لله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب الحمد لله طمنتنى
> كده اموت و انا مستريح الحمد لله


 
أتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــل عـــلـــى الله--انت كده في السليم:56:

هتوحشني:70:


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

خلاص يا معلمى اعتبره حصل


----------



## afou2d (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياباشا كنت محتجهم من زمان


----------



## eng_mun3m (14 أبريل 2009)

الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله من الخير الكثير دنيا واخرة 
بصراحه حاجه تمام التمام وحاجه تحسس الواحد بالعجز انه مش عارف ولا لاقى وقت يلحق يتابع او يحط حاجه من عنده علشان هتبقى ملهاش لازمه جنب الحاجات الرهيبه دى 
عامة الف مليون شكر يا بشمهندس زيكو وربنا يزيدك ويزيد من امثالك ويزيدنا زيك


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> أتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــل عـــلـــى الله--انت كده في السليم:56:
> 
> هتوحشني:70:



زانيتى ........... :8::8::8::8::8:

اخويا ........... :82::82::82::82::82:

حبيبى........... :80::80::80::80::80:


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

انا عايش يا محمد متخافش
لو حصل لى اى حاجه اديك عرفت اللى جتل ولد عمك و لازمان تاخدى بتارى يا ويلد


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

حمد لله على سلامتك يا احمد

و على فكرة انى هاخد بتارك و انتا لسه حى علشان تتطمن 

و مش هستنا لما يجتلوك :86: و اجعد اندم

هــــطخه :78: و اديك رنه​


----------



## ابو الحروف 1 (14 أبريل 2009)

جدا مشكور يا زيكو تحية الك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأنت فعلا مهندس متميز


----------



## م احمد قدرى (14 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك
اخوانى لقد احببتونى بالتكييف جدااااااااا
هل من عمل لدى احد منكم لمبتدىء تكييف خريج 2003


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 أبريل 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

من هنااااااااااااااااااااك

وقف ............. سلم نفسك




> على فكرة انى هاخد بتارك و انتا لسه حى علشان تتطمن
> 
> و مش هستنا لما يجتلوك :86: و اجعد اندم
> 
> هــــطخه :78: و اديك رنه


 

و بعدين ممنوع استعمال السلاح في البلد و إلا حتطلع الجبل و تصير من المطاريد.........


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أبريل 2009)

مجهود كبييير

شكرا يا زيكو


----------



## yaser hhh (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكورر اخى الفاضل على عملك الرائع


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> من هنااااااااااااااااااااك
> 
> ...



من المطاريد :61:من المطاريد وايه يعنى احنا تارنا :78:ميرحش هدر و دمنا ميرحش بلاش و ولدنا غالى علينا :73:


----------



## bobstream (16 أبريل 2009)




----------



## يتيم المشاعر (19 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله جميل و مرتب جدا يا محمد


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (20 أبريل 2009)

وااله مشكور لكل هذا العطاء انت موسوعة انا لي 22 سنة في مجال التكييف ولم يتسنى لي البحث ب كتالوكات كاريير وترين لك الشكر على التذكير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا للاخوه الكرام على المرور 
واخص اخي المهندس هشام ابو سعيد واتمنى ان تكون الفكره نالت استحسانه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

ياباشا إحنا نقول .............. يارب


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (24 مايو 2009)

والله رائع يا زيكو المجهود اللى بتعمله ده ، وعلى فكرة ما تتخضش من موضوع انه واخد ماجستير أو دكتوراه من بريطانيا أو أمريكا والله ما بيفهموا صدقنى أنا شوفت غبائهم ، والله حاجة تنقط بجد ، كل الحكاية ان نظام التعليم عندهم منظم شوية واسهل من عندنا ، لكن فنياً احنا أقوى منهم وبنفهم احسن منهم كمان ، بس الظاهر ان الدنيا كلها طلعت بتاعت شهادات، عارف أنا لما عادلت الشهادة بتاعتى هنا أنا درست بعض الكورسات النظرية هنا لكن كانت الكورسات الفنية اللى درسناها فى مصر اكتر وأقوى علشان كده اخدت gpa اعلى من تقديرى فى مصر ، هما ادارياً أقوياء لكن فنياً ايدك منهم والأرض ، لكن مع ذلك عمرهم ما بيقدروك زى الناس بتوعهم ، عامة ربنا يجازيك خير ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## AtoZ (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم جدا


----------



## toktok66 (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الحلوه


----------



## light man (2 يوليو 2009)

ما بيعرف الواحد شو بدو يحكي بس جد عكتر ما في مشاركات و معلومات بكل مشاركة لزيكو الواحد ما بقا بيعرف كيف بدو يشكرو الله ياخد بايدك يا اخ زيكو و يحققلك امانيك ما بيطلع بايدنا غير هيك نقلك


----------



## amr fathy (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 يوليو 2009)

وافر الشكر لكم اخواني الكرام على التفاعل الكريم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي زيكو و نفعنا بعلمك دوماً و أثابك عليه يوم الدين

تقبل مروري*​


----------

